# Rip coco so young yet so cute



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

you will be missed forever 

but always in my heart

we did the right thing for u,


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Coco.
R.I.P Little man and have lots of fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh no :crying: Im so very, very sorry. Run free at the bridge brave little Coco xxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

so sorry...Run free coco x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

May your spirit run forever free in sushine Coco,


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i'm so sorry for your loss  run free at the bridge little coco


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. R.I.P Coco


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

oh gosh am filling up reading all the beautiful comments U guys bring to me at times like this

how is my other dog going to cope they were like best of friends


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

holyshihtzu said:


> oh gosh am filling up reading all the beautiful comments U guys bring to me at times like this
> 
> how is my other dog going to cope they were like best of friends


I'm sure your other dog will cope ok. I asked this very question to my vet when Riley had to be pts and the vet said I could bring Holly up to the vets to 'say goodbye' and that dogs seem to cope better when they can see their friend has passed and no longer here. Mabe you could do this also with your other dog.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

he cant anymore he had to be taken to another vets to have a Post Mortem done but hopefully they showed coco to my other dog as he was in the vets too when it happened, they were put in the same kennel so they could be together xx

he is running free at rainbow bridge now with all his other pet forum fans


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> May your spirit run forever free in sushine Coco,


is it ok if i use this on his grave stone I thought it was such a sweet verse and everything describes him well


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

holyshihtzu said:


> is it ok if i use this on his grave stone I thought it was such a sweet verse and everything describes him well


Of coure you can, you didnt need to ask xxxx


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry to read about Coco.  Rest in peace little man.


----------

